# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Trebamo mame koje su svoje muževe upoznale preko intreneta

## anchie76

Kao sto sam topic kaze - jedna radijska urednica traži mame koje su svoje muževe upoznale preko intreneta. 

Bilo bi dobro da mama nije stidljiva nego pričljiva.  U emisiji ne moraju reci pravo ime, tako da je anonimnost zajamčena. 
Urednica bi snimila kratku reportažicu o obitelji, o tome kako su se upoznali i što za njih znači internet. 

Ajdmo mame   :Smile:

----------


## Matilda

Ja znam jednu mamu, ali moram je pitati. Već je bila u "Sanji".

----------


## Tonia

> Kao sto sam topic kaze - jedna radijska urednica traži mame koje su svoje muževe upoznale preko intreneta. 
> 
> Bilo bi dobro da mama nije stidljiva nego pričljiva.  U emisiji ne moraju reci pravo ime, tako da je anonimnost zajamčena. 
> Urednica bi snimila kratku reportažicu o obitelji, o tome kako su se upoznali i što za njih znači internet. 
> 
> Ajdmo mame


ja sam svoga muža upoznala preko interneta,ali kao sto vidim sad je kasno,tražili ste ranije to.pozdrav

----------


## čokolada

:Laughing:   vidiš, vidiš...to mi je bilo promaklo   :Wink:  
Ima ovdje cijela povorka mrežnih mladenki!

----------


## DorinaMama

hehehe pozdrav svima evo jo[ jedne internetske mladenke. Tonia pozdrav tebi.   :Love:

----------


## ivory

I ja sam među vama  8)

----------


## Tonia

pozdrav vam šaljem svoj :D

----------


## anchie76

Kljucam.  Ovo je prastari topic, i vise ne trazimo mame koje su upoznale muzeve preko interneta   :Wink:

----------


## ivarica

> Kljucam.  Ovo je prastari topic, i vise ne trazimo mame koje su upoznale muzeve preko interneta


ja bi jos samo uletila (zmijski jezik, sto cu) kako zacudo sve ove teme dobiju odgovore onda kad vise ne treba   :Razz:

----------

